# Butchering an old cow



## Oregon Julie (Nov 9, 2006)

We have an old Jersey cow who is going in the freezer in the next few weeks. She is in fantastic shape for her age (actually any age)-in her teens, but arthritis is starting to impact her quality of life so we figure better to have her butchered and at least get some use out of the situation.

I had just planned on pretty much having most everything ground, but someone was suggesting to me that there might be other things besides ground that I could have the cut/wrap guy do. I was thinking stew meat and maybe cube steaks. What do you all think I should ask for?


----------



## vinylguy (Mar 27, 2011)

I would not rule out getting a few steaks from the tenderloin area. In my opinion even a bad steak, unless I am paying $30.00 for it in a restaurant, would be great.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Roast, Slow moist cooking makes any meat eatable. When Otto, on Alaska last frontier, was asked at their Thanksgiving dinner, If it was good he said "It is roast"....James


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Let the slaughter facility know what you want. If the steaks don't seem tough, make steak. If the whole thing looks and cuts tough, have him grind it. There is a lot of variation in car us quality in an older cow.


----------



## MCJam (Dec 27, 2012)

When we had our old 1/2 hereford 1/2 jersey milch cow butchered we had t-bone, porterhouse, and some of the better sirloin cut into steaks and 4 standing rib roasts . The rest we had ground and some stew chunks. It was all very good!


----------



## genebo (Sep 12, 2004)

I like Haypoint's suggestion.


----------



## 65284 (Sep 17, 2003)

When we have butchered older animals the loin is processed into standard cuts. Everything else is ground. This has always yielded good beef.

If the animal is in good condition, and has adequate fat, this is how I would have her cut.


----------

